# Very short band life



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Shooting TBG. Cutting them at 1 1/4 X 3/4 and 10 inches long. drawing to about 32. They are tearing at the pouch after about 100 shots! geeze....what is my issue. Tried tying with a couple different materials including TBG. Help me with some info....


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Need to see your tying methods. Maybe too tight? That's a lot of taper, too. Maybe a little less taper?


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

I was using a constrictor knot with string and wrapping around about 6-7 times and tying with a square knot when using thin scraps of TBG. I was pulling the knot pretty tight????


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Maybe a taper of 1 inch at the pouch? I really like how it shoots in its current form but am willing to give some of that up for longer band life. I am going through two sets of bands just shooting in the yard for a couple hours!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wrap light and make the first two flat then tight it up with a wrap put a string loop on it then three wraps tight and pull through with string loop


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

other thing i would check is the cutting edge of whatever you used to cut the bands with, is not nipping on the edges leaving it with a slight cut/tear.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Way too much work....put a constrictor knot on and you're done, or use the wrap and tuck method. Either way will hold well.

Todd


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys.........it's that the bands are tearing at the knot. Mostly at one side of the knot but several times in the middle of the band where the knot is located. Todd, do you pull the constrictor really tight or "snug" and what medium do you use for for string?


----------

